# letter from wife to fb male friend --



## shakazulu2420 (Sep 16, 2014)

Facebook email to new Facebook friend who's dating a girl my wife knows. This lady lives 20minutes away.

Wife" hi"
Him"hi"
Wife " Hows your dad doing"?
Him " he is doing good much better. Thanks.
Wife " Thank you for responding back".

Two days later

Wife "what happened to Brian T"?
Him "not sure what post your referring too"?
Wife" he died and his health wasn't good I gather from someone now that I've asked"
Him"ok".
Wife "so what's going on between and Anna"?( that's his gf who's wife fb friend too)
Him "nothing. Its. All kool"
Wife "lol just messing".
Him "yeah &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;"
Wife " have fun with that".

The end.

What do yall think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

shakazulu2420 said:


> Facebook email to new Facebook friend who's dating a girl my wife knows. This lady lives 20minutes away.
> 
> Wife" hi"
> Him"hi"
> ...


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

ermmm ............


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What do I think? I think I just wasted 30 seconds of my life that I'll never get back. Where do I send the bill?

C


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

shakazulu2420 said:


> Facebook email to new Facebook friend who's dating a girl my wife knows. This lady lives 20minutes away.
> 
> Wife" hi"
> Him"hi"
> ...


Could be fishing, could be nothing. He seems to have deflected it, though.

Either way, it doesn't change what pretty much everyone here has been telling you for weeks.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Did you ask her?

Then did you tell her that you would be talking to her friend to see if she wanted to be fb friends with you?


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Either way, it doesn't change what pretty much everyone here has been telling you for weeks.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What I don't understand is why appropriate boundaries (like perhaps the adding of opposite sex FB friends) wasn't addressed, given past issues. This conversation in itself is not the issue. IMHO.

C


----------



## cdbaker (Nov 5, 2010)

For starters, PBear is right in his post most immediately above. If there are past issues, especially if it involved facebook communications, there should already be boundaries on private conversations with other men on FB.

With that said, see my notes below:



shakazulu2420 said:


> Facebook email to new Facebook friend who's dating a girl my wife knows. This lady lives 20minutes away.
> 
> Wife" hi"
> Him"hi"
> ...


A few thoughts: You mention that they are "new facebook friends", so they haven't been friends on FB for long, but from their chats, it's obvious that they have known each other with some degree of familiarity prior to becoming FB friends only recently. I also get the feeling that she is baiting him. Asking about his dad. Asking about some other random person that neither she nor he obviously know very well since she didn't know that the guy had died until later on and he didn't know who she was referring to or care anyway. His answers are all short and to the point, cold even. She on the other hand is trying to pry more out of him, maybe even being a little flirty.

Again however, if she has a history of cheating in some form, this conversation shouldn't be happening because it should have been made clear in advance that this sort of "friendship" isn't permissible.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

@OP: The issue is that after your wife cheated on you with that printer guy a few months back, that after she took a break from the marriage and dated (and had sex with) another guy for a 1 1/2 months while still living with you, that she is still proactively pursuing relationships with other men. She is the one clearly pursuing contact with the other man, and she will take a break from your marriage again the next time this guy or another guy says that they wants to pursue a relationship with her. There is very little difference between the actions of your wife and a single woman. You are married in name only.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Beware
All
The
Angst

Fix it.


----------



## cdbaker (Nov 5, 2010)

TRy said:


> @OP: The issue is that after your wife cheated on you with that printer guy a few months back, that after she took a break from the marriage and dated (and had sex with) another guy for a 1 1/2 months while still living with you, that she is still proactively pursuing relationships with other men. She is the one clearly pursuing contact with the other man, and she will take a break from your marriage again the next time this guy or another guy says that they wants to pursue a relationship with her. There is very little difference between the actions of your wife and a single woman. You are married in name only.


I didn't know this background information.

Piecing all of that together, yeah these chats just sound like further evidence that she does not respect you or her marriage at all. Sounds like she feels entitled to doing anything she feels she can get away with, and believes you're too dumb or wimpy enough to do anything about it.

I'm not trying to insult you at all, I'm just saying it sounds like that is how she feels.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought you were going to man up. Read the books. Change things. 

An alpha man wouldn't be monitoring her and then coming HERE for the answer. He'd be showing it to HER and saying what the hell are you doing contacting MORE MEN?


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

For goodness sake why doesn't the OP tell a little history no wonder he posted 

Please when you start a thread put it in context


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

This is why I dislike it when members start multiple threads. And now that I've seen your other threads, it's sad.

Your unremorseful serial cheating WW is looking for OM#3.


----------



## shakazulu2420 (Sep 16, 2014)

lordmayhem said:


> This is why I dislike it when members start multiple threads. And now that I've seen your other threads, it's sad.
> 
> Your unremorseful serial cheating WW is looking for OM#3.


I notice they are no longer fb friends. Monday morning I noticed. She woke up in a bad mood Monday morning. Oh and I gather that his gf Anna found him on Sunday with another woman. And ended their relationship on Sunday evening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

That's all irrelevant. When are YOU going to act like a husband's supposed to act, and tell her to knock it off or get the hell out of your house?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Your W: "Just mess'in."

You need to advise you W you are done just mess'in.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

G.J. said:


> For goodness sake why doesn't the OP tell a little history no wonder he posted
> 
> Please when you start a thread put it in context


This poster doesn't want context added. No, he isn't guilty for her cheating, but blaming the other men, not communicating his displeasure, not addressing marital destroying issues and not setting boundaries is his fault. 

He's still fishing for answers that don't blame him or his wife.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-much-time-single-man-im-i-over-reacting.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...70-married-wife-going-spring-break-alone.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/242577-9-days-no-sex.html

No issues have been addressed and she is still doing what she wants. She has no reason to stop. All you are doing now is picking fights because you buried your head in the sand.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

shakazulu2420 said:


> I notice they are no longer fb friends. Monday morning I noticed. She woke up in a bad mood Monday morning. Oh and I gather that his gf Anna found him on Sunday with another woman. And ended their relationship on Sunday evening.


 Your wife is upset that this other man, that she was pursuing to no avail, was interested in cheating but not with your wife. Why does this make you feel better?


----------

